# mammosite catheter removal



## genacodes (Nov 7, 2008)

I am attempting to find the correct procedure code for the removal of a mammosite catheter from the breast. We have been using unlisted procedure 77799. But I am not sure if this is the correct code?


----------



## ChrissyMiodrag (Nov 7, 2008)

We are faced with the same question as well as the charge rate to use?


----------



## genacodes (Nov 10, 2008)

So far all I can come up with is that the removal is included in the insertion. But what if two different docs are involved? One does the insertion and one does the removal?


----------

